# A Golden Retriever Wedding



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG that is tooo funny...thanxs for sharing


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Boy that poor dog just didn't know what that crazy lady was up too...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: I'm pretty sure Samson won't let me put a dress on him....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That was so silly that I couldn't help but laugh out loud. I think the lady was sillier than the poor golden. I loved the golden's eyes. They said everything she couldn't.


----------

